# WV Bicycle Auction March 2, 2019



## Sven (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Handyman (Feb 10, 2019)

Any links to the auction?  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Sven (Feb 10, 2019)

This is the link I pulled it from

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/d/martinsburg-mess-of-bicycles/6815529556.html

I dont know why its posted under Philadelphia CL


----------



## Sven (Feb 10, 2019)

https://www.auctionzip.com/Listings/3221538.html


----------

